# Partying with a girl I met through Uber



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I’ll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
She gets in the front seat and we’re having a great conversation. Then she says, you’re cute, are you single?

Me: No, I have a gf
Her: How long have you 2 been dating?
Me: About a year
Her: Oh, so nothing serious
Me: I guess

We start discussing random topics for the remainder of the trip. We get to her house, and she asks me

Her: What’s your number?
Me: That’s probably not a good idea
Her: Your gf doesn’t let you have friends?

I ended up giving her my number. A couple of days later, I’m hanging out with the gf and Sarah starts texting me. I didn’t want to text back, and my gf starts asking questions, I find out that both Sarah and my gf have mutual friends, great! One thing leads to another, we get in a big fight and haven’t spoke since.

Fast forward to today, Sarah texts me “hey, what are you doing?” Were texting back and forth and then she says “we’re having a party tomorrow, you should come over.”

I want to say f it and just go. Do you guys think it would be weird if my ex or whatever, is there too?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You are never better off Ubering.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MSBash said:


> Partying with a girl I met through Uber


She has no goals in life, and low expectations.
Be safe, and wear a rubber! opsies:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

If you're already broken up I see nothing wrong at all with going. Go get with Sarah!


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> She has no goals in life, and low expectations.
> Be safe, and wear a rubber! opsies:


Plastic wrap may be in order.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Weird can be good in this case.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

What kind of girlfriend is this if you have just a fight and haven't spoken since? I know that sounds like a weird question but how do you know you've officially broken up? And aren't you upset that you spent a year together with someone and it all broke up?

Maybe I have it all backwards?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Just go! Also what's up with the stats


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Just go! Also what's up with the stats
> 
> View attachment 355206


Multiple votes allowed - I said the first 2 options


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SadUber, is that you?


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> She has no goals in life, and low expectations.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MSBash said:


> A couple of days later, I'm hanging out with the gf and Sarah starts texting me. I didn't want to text back, and my gf starts asking questions, I find out that both Sarah and my gf have mutual friends, great! One thing leads to another, we get in a big fight and haven't spoke since.


Sarah owes you for the break up with the gf of 1 year. I say go for it.

But you have to report back here. We want details!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


-----------------------------
Yes, it will be weird but I doubt if you would care. It is all just a game to you anyway. 
You date someone for a year and do not feel it is serious. From your x-gf reaction, she did not agree.
Keep in mind. Either this was a set up between your x-gf and this female or your new gf interest hooks up with most of the men she meets and is hot for, which is probably most of them. Easy mark. With her, ALWAYS, wear protection. 
Hope you get exactly what you deserve !!!!! Also, hope your x-gf tells you to !!!
Easy come -- easy go, right ???


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> What kind of girlfriend is this if you have just a fight and haven't spoken since? I know that sounds like a weird question but how do you know you've officially broken up? And aren't you upset that you spent a year together with someone and it all broke up?
> 
> Maybe I have it all backwards?


This wasn't your typical fight. It seemed like one fight brought up everything to the table. Of course I was upset, but somethings that were said, you just can't come back from.

At the end of the day, I'm glad I found out about her immaturity now rather than later.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MSBash said:


> This wasn't your typical fight. It seemed like one fight brought up everything to the table. Of course I was upset, but somethings that were said, you just can't come back from.


------------------------
Got news for you -- when you gave this broad your phone number you were already walking out the gf's door. 
Sarah will probably dump you for the next Uber driver or whoever is unlucky enough to catch her eye. Karma is waiting for you.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> It is all just a game to you anyway.


I wouldn't be in a committed relationship if I wanted to fool around with other girls.



KK2929 said:


> Hope you get exactly what you deserve !!!!! Also, hope your x-gf tells you to !!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Me: Perhaps we should go inside and discuss this further. 
.

Sara is testing you to see what your made of. And in the end you will lose both.

However Sara could be a Nympho and break your heart. I dunno I'm not there. These are only educated experiences talking.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MSBash said:


> At the end of the day, I'm glad I found out about her immaturity now rather than later.


This is a good move. Better than finding out the hard way years later. Sarah did you a favor. Hang out with her at the party, nothing to loose by going.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> SadUber, is that you?


If it was SadUber, the post would have taken another 20 minutes to read. And then ended with he somehow blocked her number and now has to ask his ex for it. ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


ALWAYS LET YOUR GIRLFRIEND PICK OUT THE WOMEN . . .


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Me: Perhaps we should go inside and discuss this further.
> .


:roflmao: I'm not taking her there. But, apparently they have mutual friends and I am not sure if she's going to be there.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> She has no goals in life, and low expectations.


Those chicks are the easiest ?



KK2929 said:


> Sarah will probably dump you for the next Uber driver or whoever is unlucky enough to catch her eye. Karma is waiting for you.





Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> However Sara could be a Nympho and break your heart. I dunno I'm not there. These are only educated experiences talking.


I'm getting the sense that Sarah isn't "girlfriend material" and that OP knows this. Nothing wrong with a hook up!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Your girlfriend set you up with a fake uber pax to test you. 
The party is a trap.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> SadUber, is that you?


So I had to look up who saduber was after you and @Udrivevegas mentioned him. Holy $hit did I not regret it :laugh: :roflmao: I was literally laughing for an hour, reading his posts. Thank you guys!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I want to say f it and just go. Do you guys think it would be weird if my ex or whatever, is there too?


If your ex gf looks like this...








and Sarah looks like this...








I'll say it and just go, and Sarah after the party. There's nothing weird about following your heart.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Are you serious that you are dating someone a year, and believe it’s ok to give another women, whom you just met, your phone number? I don’t think your gf is the immature one in this scenario.

You knew what you were doing was deceitful to your gf. Your gf or now ex-gf is lucky she found out you don’t think the relationship is serious after a year. Now she can find someone before wasting another year with you.

Even when Sarah asked you if it was serious, you responsed, “I guess”. You’re not ready to have a committed relationship.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Is she hotter then ur girl? 

She seems dtf I would smash if you like Sarah better then ur current gf


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> If you're already broken up I see nothing wrong at all with going. Go get with Sarah!


Agree 28734729% with this.

Now: texting some other girl while in a relationship? You dug your own grave...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

This might be a setup. She knows you're an Uber driver. She might try to do an instant withdrawal with her bank account.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

New vote option: who gives a flying ****


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Now: texting some other girl while in a relationship? You dug your own grave...


Yes and no. It sounds like this wasn't a great relationship to begin with:


MSBash said:


> This wasn't your typical fight. It seemed like one fight brought up everything to the table. Of course I was upset, but somethings that were said, you just can't come back from.


One year really isn't that long. @MSBash, I'm making some assumptions here, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like things weren't going great besides all the Sarah drama. If they were, you probably wouldn't have given Sarah your number. There comes a point where a decision needs to be made - stick around and work through it, or leave. If you're GF wasn't worth the emotional energy to work it out, it was time to leave.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Now you can give her another type of ride service.... just don’t forget to rate her with stars ⭐ at the end of ride.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Yes and no. It sounds like this wasn't a great relationship to begin with:
> 
> One year really isn't that long. @MSBash, I'm making some assumptions here, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like things weren't going great besides all the Sarah drama. If they were, you probably wouldn't have given Sarah your number. There comes a point where a decision needs to be made - stick around and work through it, or leave. If you're GF wasn't worth the emotional energy to work it out, it was time to leave.


I agree with this. But he could've broken it off first. The night he met Sarah and gave her his number, is the night he should've broken it off then.

His gf deserved some respect for putting up with him for a year. He's just ready to toss it out the window because some random chick gave him his number. Stop thinking with your Johnson, OP.

He could've told his gf he gave his number to Sarah, not sneak around. Then she still may have broken up with him, but at least he would've been honest and not be secretive about it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BE CAREFULL!!!!

Sounds like the ex gf set you up using a friend to see if you were really good husband material. You failed! So now they are having a party and when you walk in *every* ex gf you ever had in your life (including the girl who gave you that first kiss in the 6th grade) is going to be there. They are going to tie you in a chair and take turns *****slapping you for the next 3 hours!!!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> He could've told his gf he gave his number to Sarah, not sneak around. Then she would've broken up with him, but at least he would've been honest and not be secretive about it


That's true. But we all make mistakes. And when it comes to stuff like this it's usually a subconscious sign that something isn't right and needs to change.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Any women has the right to leave a relationship for anything they think stinks too hard from the guy, but as a guy I'm figuring something is up if she shuts down over knowing you received a phone number. If she can't even talk to you after you get a number, then if she were to stay with you she was probably going to blow up at some point over something more or even less serious. She can't persecute you for talking to her mutual friends that are too friendly. She picked those friends first.

I say they both saved each other a lot of trouble. Not one completely worse than the other.






Social media is wild AF for relationships. Get everything out the way the first week you meet them or else. Best case scenario they just tell you they're not insecure about your social media and will just let you do you. If you hear anything insecure, get ready to jump out the window.

Anyone that tells you they want to lock up your texts and social media you better be ready to marry (and only have guy friends and never look at other women and all of that stupid shit). If you're not, good luck.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

If you jump from one relationship to another, without taking time to reflect in between, you will never have a stable relationship. You will be a jumper. And the grass will always be greener.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Well, and Sarah could report you for inappropriate behavior. 

I gave one guy my number and we texted for a week, suddenly his number was disconnected and I was reported for inappropriate behavior. I googled his number and it was connected to a woman's facebook, probably his wife. I wouldn't trust this person and I bet she is not worth losing your girlfriend over.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Acheese11 said:


> I gave one guy my number and we texted for a week, suddenly his number was disconnected and I was reported for inappropriate behavior. I googled his number and it was connected to a woman's facebook, probably his wife. I wouldn't trust this person and I bet she is not worth losing your girlfriend over.


Wow. That is pathetic that people report something as innocent as a few texts as inappropriate behavior.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Why would you be remotely interested in some **** that doesn't even respect boundaries? She sounds psychotic, I feel bad for your girlfriend or ex girlfriend for ever getting with a shady dude like you. Sarah sounds like a degenerate and if you have a shred of common sense you would not throw away a year for a night.


----------



## uber_from_the north (Dec 19, 2017)

Did Sarah even tip?










Don't trust people who doesn't tip.

Moral of the story.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

This situation seems packed with drama... I can't say what is right for you because I don't want to be to blame when you make the wrong choice and your heart is broken. 

Here's my thoughts on relationships based on my own experiences:

Cats... awesome creatures. Always there for you when they feel like it!
Dogs... A lot of effort goes into it, but you get a lot of reward. 

I've never regretted a moment I spent with a dog or a cat.

Cats and dogs don't pretend to be your friend.

Humans? Requires an absurd amount of effort, and will probably end in tears and regret.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I SMELL A THREESOME!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If you're a young guy go for it. Eventually there wont be any more Sarahs


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


Just 'effing do it....and her too! ?


----------



## William Quinby (Jan 27, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I SMELL A THREESOME!


Oh, is that what that was? Smelled like fish....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sara could be a Nympho and break your heart. I dunno I'm not there. These are only educated experiences talking.


You're telling us you're an educated experienced Nympho? -o:


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

uber_from_the north said:


> Did Sarah even tip?
> 
> View attachment 355402
> 
> ...


I thought I was supposed to give her the tip.



Invisible said:


> I agree with this. But he could've broken it off first. The night he met Sarah and gave her his number, is the night he should've broken it off then.
> 
> His gf deserved some respect for putting up with him for a year. He's just ready to toss it out the window because some random chick gave him his number. Stop thinking with your Johnson, OP.
> 
> He could've told his gf he gave his number to Sarah, not sneak around. Then she still may have broken up with him, but at least he would've been honest and not be secretive about it.


I didn't initiate any texts with Sarah, it wasn't till after the fight did I even text her back. The relationship at the time wasn't all that great, and the fact that she flipped out over someone texting *ME*, shows me that I dodged a bullet. I wouldn't want to continue investing my time and emotions with someone like that.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MSBash said:


> I didn't initiate any texts with Sarah, it wasn't till after the fight did I even text her back. The relationship at the time wasn't all that great, and the fact that she flipped out over someone texting *ME*, shows me that I dodged a bullet. I wouldn't want to continue investing my time and emotions with someone like that.


That relationship was sounding like a hovering significant other dumpster fire. If you even found a way to stay in that relationship she was going to own your cell phone and your social media accounts.

When you need to renew your ID she would make sure it looks like this










Awwwwwww haaaaaiiilllllll naaaahhhhhhhhhhh

Glad you got out. You obviously still showed a good amount of restraint that other men would not have.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

VIVA LA UBER!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

William Quinby said:


> Oh, is that what that was? Smelled like fish....


Chose your threesome wisely, young Padowan.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Wow. That is pathetic that people report something as innocent as a few texts as inappropriate behavior.


they weren't even raunchy texts. It was more like getting to know each other texts, like foundation of a relationship. People are such con artists. The only reason I gave him my number was because he was one of my regular customers so there was that familiarity thing thrown in there, plus seemingly compatible with a lot of things in common. But of course, I'm old enough to know the jerk was just setting me up.




MSBash said:


> I thought I was supposed to give her the tip.
> 
> 
> I didn't initiate any texts with Sarah, it wasn't till after the fight did I even text her back. The relationship at the time wasn't all that great, and the fact that she flipped out over someone texting *ME*, shows me that I dodged a bullet. I wouldn't want to continue investing my time and emotions with someone like that.


but you gave Sarah your phone number. I'm sorry but if a guy I was dating gave someone else their phone number, I would consider that relationship over.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> but you gave Sarah your phone number. I'm sorry but if a guy I was dating gave someone else their phone number, I would consider that relationship over.


In this particular scenario, I would agree that OP's ex had every right to be mad, but there were obviously other issues there.

Overall though, just giving someone of the opposite sex a phone number isn't always a deal breaker. Context is very important. If a guy was in my car, hitting on me, and I gave him my number, my husband would rightfully be pissed off. If I make a friend who happens to be a guy and we only talk in a friendly way, he'd have no problem.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> they weren't even raunchy texts. It was more like getting to know each other texts, like foundation of a relationship. People are such con artists. The only reason I gave him my number was because he was one of my regular customers so there was that familiarity thing thrown in there, plus seemingly compatible with a lot of things in common.


I wanna say this was just a very wrong person at the wrong time kinda thing. There's people that definitely do off app cash deals with regular customers without a hitch. There's just always that person that takes shit too far and then you're left with whatever milk spilled your way.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Stop thinking with your Johnson, OP.


??


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I wanna say this was just a very wrong person at the wrong time kinda thing. There's people that definitely do off app cash deals with regular customers without a hitch. There's just always that person that takes shit too far and then you're left with whatever milk spilled your way.


Yeah, I wasn't bent over it or anything, but it makes me much less trusting. It's always the nice guys that are living double (or triple) lives.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> In this particular scenario, I would agree that OP's ex had every right to be mad, but there were obviously other issues there.
> 
> Overall though, just giving someone of the opposite sex a phone number isn't always a deal breaker. Context is very important. If a guy was in my car, hitting on me, and I gave him my number, my husband would rightfully be pissed off. If I make a friend who happens to be a guy and we only talk in a friendly way, he'd have no problem.


I find it all very confusing. Are you sure your husband would be okay with you making a "friend that happens to be a guy?" I've seen a lot of dudes react with severe suspicion under such purported circumstances.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I find it all very confusing. Are you sure your husband would be okay with you making a "friend that happens to be a guy?" I've seen a lot of dudes react with severe suspicion under such purported circumstances.


Yes I'm sure because most of my friends are guys, currently and historically. He's not insecure like that. I go to the DC meetups on the regular and he's never had an issue with it.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

DC meetups, like for weed?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> DC meetups, like for weed?


LOL check out the Washington DC city subforum. Some of the DC drivers have monthly (or more) meetups where we all get together at a bar and chill. I drive up from Richmond to go.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

That's awesome! I'm in NJ but can drive to DC in like 3 hours. I follow some groups on Facebook that have these THC infused dinner parties. Might be worth the drive!! Although, I cannot tolerate edibles. :laugh: I can barely tolerate this new-age weed. It knocks me out.


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

What does this thread have to do with ubering..?


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

uber is life?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> That's awesome! I'm in NJ but can drive to DC in like 3 hours. I follow some groups on Facebook that have these THC infused dinner parties. Might be worth the drive!! Although, I cannot tolerate edibles. :laugh: I can barely tolerate this new-age weed. It knocks me out.


Not that kind of meetup ? They take place in Maryland or Virginia, where sadly, weed is still illegal. We sure drink a lot though ?


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

OH! LOL. I don't drink. I can't drink, it makes me sick. Have fun


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> OH! LOL. I don't drink. I can't drink, it makes me sick. Have fun


We have people that go to the meetups that are as sober/non drinking as a 10 year old. It's just about having a good time and talking shit about Uber and Lyft. I can go 3 Half Yards if I want to, but can also just not drink for 2 months if I wanted to. Luckily grew up as someone that never got addicted to any drugs or substances. I can smoke cigarettes at the meetup and then not smoke them again for 5 months.

Weed can happen sometime after the meetup I'm assuming. Smoking is legal indoors in the capital. PIcked up plenty of pax who smell like grass as soon as they get in. It's just technically the meetups happen outside of the Capital where the states have others laws, so just have to do at your own discretion outside of the city.

If you're that adverse to places with alcohol we did do Golden Corral buffet events also near the football stadium. I dunno if people smoke weed around football stadiums or not.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have the medical marijuana card for migraines, but I don't think it protects me out of state lines.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> Well, and Sarah could report you for inappropriate behavior.
> 
> I gave one guy my number and we texted for a week, suddenly his number was disconnected and I was reported for inappropriate behavior. I googled his number and it was connected to a woman's facebook, probably his wife. I wouldn't trust this person and I bet she is not worth losing your girlfriend over.


True. 
Any woman who would coerce you out of an existing relationship, would not be a trust worthy partner. This person is manipulative. A bad omen of things to come for you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> She has no goals in life, and low expectations.
> Be safe, and wear a rubber! opsies:


make damn sure you supply the condom and not her . dont let her use her mouth to put it on . she may bight it so it leaks ,,
go to the party have fun life is short . if you went out with the other girl then you really are not in love with your gf and who cares ? 
there are many girls in the world have fun go out with as many as you want . date 2 or 3 at once . word of advice on dating more then 1 just tell the others you have gfs and if there not ok with it then they should stop talking to you . 
so once i had a gf my home x mas and another shows up surprises me . no big deal i open the door give her a big hug she comes in and the girl that was over already also hugs her . we all open gifts eat dinner and yes much more.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


Shoot bring 3 women to her party.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> make damn sure you supply the condom and not her . dont let her use her mouth to put it on . she may bight it so it leaks ,,
> go to the party have fun life is short . if you went out with the other girl then you really are not in love with your gf and who cares ?
> there are many girls in the world have fun go out with as many as you want . date 2 or 3 at once . word of advice on dating more then 1 just tell the others you have gfs and if there not ok with it then they should stop talking to you .
> so once i had a gf my home x mas and another shows up surprises me . no big deal i open the door give her a big hug she comes in and the girl that was over already also hugs her . we all open gifts eat dinner and yes much more.


Sounds like a good idea to me. As long as everyone is on the same page, no harm, no foul.

Monogamy can be good, but it seems to me it seems if you are locked in a situation where you can't be open about your true feelings, then how can you ever be close to even one person? It is much better to be in an open relationship than cheating in a relationship where you are expected, perhaps unrealistically, to be 100% exclusive.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Yo, guys guys, girl probably just inviting OP over as a friend. She may not even be interested in him. Here most of you are thinking she is having him over to @@@@. Probably little to nothing to the relationship at this point!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Yo, guys guys, girl probably just inviting OP over as a friend. She may not even be interested in him. Here most of you are thinking she is having him over to @@@@. Probably little to nothing to the relationship at this point!


Don't you means GUYES...

@Gtown Driver


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't you means GUYES...


I FIFY'd it nice and yellow for you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Don't you means GUYES...
> 
> @Gtown Driver


Only deplorables are guyes. Everyone else is guys :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> I FIFY'd it nice and yellow for you.


No I dont see yellow. By the way I am blind because I could not see how to add color ?‍♀


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I thought I was supposed to give her the tip.
> 
> 
> I didn't initiate any texts with Sarah, it wasn't till after the fight did I even text her back. The relationship at the time wasn't all that great, and the fact that she flipped out over someone texting *ME*, shows me that I dodged a bullet. I wouldn't want to continue investing my time and emotions with someone like that.


Then take a break. But don't jump onto the next sinking ship.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Acheese11 said:


> OH! LOL. I don't drink. I can't drink, it makes me sick. Have fun :smiles:


I'm going and I don't drink either. Come along. It will be fun :smiles:










Yellow Prius fun...


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> No I dont see yellow. By the way I am blind because I could not see how to add color ?‍♀


That's good because it would make it tougher for you to find his car. As an Uber driver he personally would have no problem asking for the lady's number and doesn't have another hovering girlfriend to mess him up.










He's good with the lady pax










SHOUTS to Yankdog as author of meme


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I want to say f it and just go. Do you guys think it would be weird if my ex or whatever, is there too?


You go to that party, take the new woman home, set your phone to record during sexy time and send the results to your ex via text message.
Go full heel.
You started this so my recommendation would be a proper full villain dismount.
You're either all in or all out.
Pick a side...


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> That's good because it would make it tougher for you to find his car. As an Uber driver he personally would have no problem asking for the lady's number and doesn't have another hovering girlfriend to mess him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The jayjay memes are some of the best on this site.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yellow Prius fun...


Just caught this LMAO


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The jayjay memes are some of the best on this site.


@doyousensehumor @Gtown Driver bring jayjay back I want to laugh at him.. I mean with him ???


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> @doyousensehumor @Gtown Driver bring jayjay back I want to laugh at him.. I mean with him ???


LOL I so wish you were around when he was here. He would be like

"Why are you not intimidated by me? I am good looking man that making big money for u. I only do long trip. Making lot of money."

"Miss Mkang are you lookin for a man?"


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Summer is HVAC season. He's busy. He'll be back.


Gtown Driver said:


> LOL I so wish you were around when he was here. He would be like


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

It's still sticky in the nation's capital, so that makes sense.

Once it cools down he may make a grand return. Possibly from a Long Trip.

Actual Footage of his vehicle stuck in North Carolina snow during a Long Trip









Long Trip Master™


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jayjay memes, credit to yankdog, sorta relivant to this thread.
While we are patiently waiting for OP to go to the party and report back to us!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That smile LMAAAAOOOO


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

MSBash said:


> I wouldn't be in a committed relationship if I wanted to fool around with other girls.


-----------------------------
A committed relationship ??? You are joking, correct ?? You open the door for a new relationship with the pax and you think that you are in a committed relationship ?? Sad, very sad. I hope your x- GF walks away and never looks back. She is better off. You can never be trusted. You have a wandering eye and are not man enough to end it like a gentleman, so you sneak around and then pretend that you don't understand why the x-gf is so angry. 
Geeez - guys like you are a dime a dozen.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


Get her done ✅

Also if your Ex is there maybe u three could hit it off. 2 is better then 1.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Acheese11 said:


> uber is life?


-------------
Actually, partying and smoking weed and who know what else, has NOTHING to do with Uber nor Ride Share.



Chorch said:


> Agree 28734729% with this.
> 
> Now: texting some other girl while in a relationship? You dug your own grave...


---------------------
Giving the new one his phone number dug his grave. It is sad that he sees nothing wrong with that. If he was tired of the old relationship, end it like a man & gentleman and move on.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


You do understand that your gf put Sarah up to this, right?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


You already crossed the line when you knew she was hitting on you and you swapped numbers and did not tell ur current partner about the incident.

To me you already committed on whatever course that lady was taking you and you got dumped like you should really. It not ur fault though thinking with ur other head  :thumbup: Good luck with her. I think she just more of a good time girl rather then anything else and she be moving on to the next uber driver. If she haven't already got half the city driver on her phone yet? :redface:












UberLaLa said:


> You do understand that your gf put Sarah up to this, right?


It does seem like a trap. If it is a trap the only way to see if it a trap is to go see what else is planned :eeking: Only way to know 100%.
Then again it might end up been a blood bath if brothers, cousins, male friends are all there for the ultimate ambush.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> Actually, partying and smoking weed and who know what else, has NOTHING to do with Uber nor Ride Share.


I beg to differ ??


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

So how is Sarah going?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Hang out with her at the party, nothing to loose by going.


If you do go and your ex is there, you'll likely have a ringside seat for a massive cat fight.
Or get mauled yourself.


----------



## OptimalPrime (May 5, 2019)

ah I see you know Sarah too


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

OptimalPrime said:


> ah I see you know Sarah too


Beginning to wonder if the difference between Sarah and a Ferrari is that not everyone gets to ride in a Ferrari.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Now you can give her another type of ride service....


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

What if you rock up and if you see your ex-GF you just tell her "I knew it was a trap, so I came to check it out"... so if there is a trap - you can make you ex-GF feel embarrasse, if there is no trap - you can find a new GF, I guess her name was "Sarah"?:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This JayJay sure has a beautiful car...


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey, my sick mind has come to another idea:

1. you rock up, you find your ex-GF, you quickly grab her and now go and find Sarah! 

2. now introduce your ex-GF to Sarah and ask Sarah to confirm that she insisted to get you number and you did it just to get rid of her from your car... you could not BS her with any number as she could simply dial yours and check it...

3. ask how come their decided to test you out.... slowly get to a point if they still want to test you in a threesome.... you can be a lucky man ? ♂ ? :kiss:?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


How about you tell her you are busy but then invite her for a drink the following night. **** this weird party situation.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Are you serious that you are dating someone a year, and believe it's ok to give another women, whom you just met, your phone number? I don't think your gf is the immature one in this scenario.
> 
> You knew what you were doing was deceitful to your gf. Your gf or now ex-gf is lucky she found out you don't think the relationship is serious after a year. Now she can find someone before wasting another year with you.
> 
> Even when Sarah asked you if it was serious, you responsed, "I guess". You're not ready to have a committed relationship.


I totally agree with you. I am married with a son. I don't care how hot a girl is I wo


MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


I know I am far from being perfect, but you clearly exchanged numbers to see where this might lead to. If you want to be with someone else than break up and go with someone else. Don't be a scum bag. You would have been pissed off with her if she exchanged numbers with a guy who was interested in dating her. I don't understand people who cheat, especially when they are in dating relationship. Just leave the person you are with to be with someone else. Man up and woman up and be honest with the person you are with and end the relationship if you would rather be someone else.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

*--------UPDATE--------*

I ended up going to the party last night and it wasn't a trap. The ex wasn't even there, not that it would've changed anything. The party was decent and I ended up having a good time. To put it in Uber terms, it was a ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ "ride" with a "Expert Navigation" Badge.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MSBash said:


> *--------UPDATE--------*
> 
> I ended up going to the party last night and it wasn't a trap. The ex wasn't even there, not that it would've changed anything. The party was decent and I ended up having a good time. To put it in Uber terms, it was a ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ "ride" with a "Expert Navigation" Badge.


Right on.

Where are you taking her next date?


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Right on.
> 
> Where are you taking her next date?


Exclusive party at MY house, unless the ex would like to join.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

freak opsies:


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MSBash said:


> *--------UPDATE--------*
> 
> I ended up going to the party last night and it wasn't a trap. The ex wasn't even there, not that it would've changed anything. The party was decent and I ended up having a good time. To put it in Uber terms, it was a ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ "ride" with a "Expert Navigation" Badge.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Acheese11 said:


> freak opsies:


No **** shaming.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> freak opsies:


I'll take it as a compliment, thank you!


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

F? ing awesome! That is what we all want - positive things! Congrats! ?♂?♂?♂?♂:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MSBash said:


> Exclusive party at MY house, unless the ex would like to join.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

You don't seem to bright so go for it .


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> You don't seem to bright so go for it .


hey, he did, read a few post above)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> You don't seem to bright so go for it .


You don't seem *to *bright so go for it ._ :woot: _


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

got a p said:


> You don't seem *to *bright so go for it ._:woot:_


Got me. ?


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


Who cares if your ex is there, she's your EX! Go to the damn party and try and hook up with Sarah.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

freeFromUber said:


> Who cares if your ex is there, she's your EX! Go to the damn party and try and hook up with Sarah.


He did, damn it! Read the thread!


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hey, we would like to know how are you going with Sarah... and maybe ex-GF.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Lex5162 said:


> Hey, we would like to know how are you going with Sarah... and maybe ex-GF.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Surprising his extremely light on the details on the follow up post :redface: 
So much inflated promises in his 1st post it is out of character that his follow up post to be 1 sentence. SOmething definitely fishy.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

It's smell like fish I'll take a sniff (c) "ramstein" ? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

MSBash said:


> *--------UPDATE--------*
> 
> I ended up going to the party last night and it wasn't a trap. The ex wasn't even there, not that it would've changed anything. The party was decent and I ended up having a good time. To put it in Uber terms, it was a ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ "ride" with a "Expert Navigation" Badge.


I'm sure Sarah would be flattered to tead your post.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> You don't seem to bright so go for it .


*Too*


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

What if Sarah reads this thread and she figured out that she is Sarah....??? ? -o: :biggrin: :roflmao: :cafe:


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

Lex5162 said:


> Hey, we would like to know how are you going with Sarah... and maybe ex-GF.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I received a "very nice" text from the ex over the weekend. Someone told her that I was at the party "dancing with some ****". Oopsss ? As for Sarah, I'm seeing her again either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lr_fcb (Nov 29, 2016)

MSBash said:


> *--------UPDATE--------*
> 
> I ended up going to the party last night and it wasn't a trap. The ex wasn't even there, not that it would've changed anything. The party was decent and I ended up having a good time. To put it in Uber terms, it was a ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ "ride" with a "Expert Navigation" Badge.





MSBash said:


>


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

MSBash said:


> So I pick up this girl last Saturday. (I'll call her Sarah, for the sake of this story)
> She gets in the front seat and we're having a great conversation. Then she says, you're cute, are you single?
> 
> Me: No, I have a gf
> ...


Get them both at the party.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The OP always disappears when you need a follow up.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Summary of the storyline of this thread, so far:
“An aroused d i c k has no conscience”.
As it was, is now, and forever shall be.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

MSBash said:


> I received a "very nice" text from the ex over the weekend. Someone told her that I was at the party "dancing with some ****". Oopsss ? As for Sarah, I'm seeing her again either today or tomorrow.


Text her back something like "I thought it was a trap and you would be there waiting for me... you could be that s?lut if you were there, you had a chance...":whistling:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> The OP always disappears when you need a follow up.


He's banging Sarah. Why would he waste time with us?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He's banging Sarah. Why would he waste time with us?


Bragging rights comes to mind.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He's banging Sarah. Why would he waste time with us?


trying to imagine the other way around... Jeez, that won't be good at all :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm glad for the OP that it worked out okay. I wouldn't have been surprised if Sarah had lost interest after hearing your relationship had broken up.

However, considering the way your former GF's friend(s) ratted you out, there's still a possibility that it was a setup. (And still could be.)

Women test guys sometimes. Maybe you've noticed that. :wink: On the other hand, if the fight was as bad as you said, you might be better off now.

And don't be surprised if your ex GF already knows you spent the night with Sarah. And had a 5 star ride with her.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

I vote for a 5 star ride!

...but if your GF is testing you out by asking her friend (Sarah) to give you a 5 star ride, there is a chance that she did the same thing for her and she could be right when she texted you “dancing with some ****”.... :eeking:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lex5162 said:


> trying to imagine the other way around... Jeez, that won't be good at all :roflmao: :biggrin:


Don't judge. Some people like a good pegging. I'm not one of them, but I don't judge LOL


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I like how we are using the term "5 star ride"

When is Sarah coming over to get that 5 star ride?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

"Wow that was amazing! 5 stars. 5 stars"


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

*----- SECOND UPDATE-----*

Since everyone is still showing interest, I owe you guys another update. So we spent the day together yesterday. She came over with a small duffel bag, it weirded me out a bit, thinking that she wanted to stay the night. But let me tell you, I'm glad she did.

She went in the bathroom and came out wearing a sexy school girl outfit. She is definitely getting comfortable with me, I could tell she enjoyed it and was just having fun. She started teasing me and telling me that I can only look but can't touch 15 minutes in, we started fooling around and I gave her the "5 star ride" she was looking for.

So I'm laying there on the bed and my "little buddy" was trying to take a little nap. She goes in the bathroom again, and came out with the sexiest lingerie I've ever seen. At this point "my little buddy" was like f this nap, I'm wide awake again. She ended up getting another "5 star ride".

We're laying on the bed talking and she asks "have you ever had a threesome?" I said no, she says "yeah, maybe you just haven't found the right girl" in my head I was saying "where is this convo going?". She pulls out her phone and shows a picture of one of her friends and asks "do you think she's hot?" I was like yeah, she's pretty hot. She smiles and says "I want to give you your first threesome" at this point I'm thinking what did I do to get this lucky? We continued talking for a bit and just passed out.

I woke up this afternoon to her cleaning my house :laugh: She even asked me if I wanted her to do my laundry. She ended up giving me another "5 star ride" She said she'll text me and let me know when her friend is available. We went out get lunch and now I'm just sitting at home, wondering why left already.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

FIVE STARS ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MSBash said:


> *----- SECOND UPDATE-----*
> 
> Since everyone is still showing interest, I owe you guys another update. So we spent the day together yesterday. She came over with a small duffel bag, it weirded me out a bit, thinking that she wanted to stay the night. But let me tell you, I'm glad she did.
> 
> ...


LMFAO almost too good to be true...

Do you miss your ex yet lol


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> LMFAO almost too good to be true...
> 
> Do you miss your ex yet lol


I don't even know who that is :roflmao:


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MSBash said:


> I don't even know who that is :roflmao:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome back, SadUber. I'm glad you are finally happy!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MSBash said:


> I woke up this afternoon to her cleaning my house :laugh: She even asked me if I wanted her to do my laundry. She ended up giving me another "5 star ride" She said she'll text me and let me know when her friend is available. We went out get lunch and now I'm just sitting at home, wondering why left already.


She sounds WAAAAYY better than your old girl. This is like the stuff the dating coaches tell you happens if you read all of their books up and down. Except you didn't really have to do anything.

If a woman tells you YOU need to get your first threesome, you better not go nowhere for a little bit. Except to tell us the stories of course.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Welcome back, SadUber. I'm glad you are finally happy!


Again with the saduber?:roflmao: I mean, it doesn't look good for me since he's been MIA.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MSBash said:


> We're laying on the bed talking and she asks "have you ever had a threesome?" I said no, she says "yeah, maybe you just haven't found the right girl" in my head I was saying "where is this convo going?". She pulls out her phone and shows a picture of one of her friends and asks "do you think she's hot?" I was like yeah, she's pretty hot. She smiles and says "I want to give you your first threesome" at this point I'm thinking what did I do to get this lucky?


Okay, I gotta put my two cents in on this part of it.

So far, she looks great to you, right? And that's not accidental.

But... I gotta say, I think it's WAY too soon to be talking threesome with you. This is way too much too fast.

I don't know where the land mine is waiting for you. But my bet is that there is one. I just don't know what it is yet.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Go for a foursome. This chick is gold.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MSBash said:


> *----- SECOND UPDATE-----*
> 
> Since everyone is still showing interest, I owe you guys another update. So we spent the day together yesterday. She came over with a small duffel bag, it weirded me out a bit, thinking that she wanted to stay the night. But let me tell you, I'm glad she did.
> 
> ...


HA! please report back in 5 years when you feel like you hit the lottery when Sara's not home and you can actually watch porn with the volume on.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Go for a foursome. This chick is gold.


Make it five.
"You'll not see nothing like a nightly quin".
"Come all without, come all within...."


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

New service UberSEX has arrived!


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, I gotta put my two cents in on this part of it.
> 
> So far, she looks great to you, right? And that's not accidental.
> 
> ...


well hopefully the landmine is curable.

*i'm a very open-minded person, although that's not how I'm coming off. I'm just saying, this is so over the top.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Acheese11 said:


> well hopefully the landmine is curable.


It will not be. And you won't see it coming.

I dated a person some years ago who was *perfect*. Great attitude, great looks, was really into me, said all the right stuff. This went on for a few months.

And one day it all blew up. It was over something that seemed pretty trivial. Just a misunderstanding, seriously.

Seems that all the lovey dovey stuff was a front. It took me months and months to recover from the fallout.

So my response to your situation is: this person is not being real with you. Not being honest.

That's my honest opinion.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds too good to be true? Because it is.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Sounds too good to be true? Because it is.


It probably is. But OP should enjoy it while it lasts. For now.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Agreed on all fronts. At least nine and a half weeks lasted nine and a half weeks!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> It probably is. But OP should enjoy it while it lasts. For now.


Probably. But it depends on what the land mine turns out to be.

Suppose she gets pregnant and insists on carrying the child to term. Which she would be entitled to do. That could a really expensive problem. And it's not a cheap issue even if the kid (or kids) turns out not to be his, if she claims it is.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> So far, she looks great to you, right? And that's not accidental.
> 
> I don't know where the land mine is waiting for you. But my bet is that there is one. I just don't know what it is yet.


"Oh no!! My rent is going up and I can't stay at my place! Hey.... you know how awesome it would be if we could live together and just do everything you want in the right way??? How many square feet is this place again?"

There's one...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> "Oh no!! My rent is going up and I can't stay at my place! Hey.... you know how awesome it would be if we could live together and just do everything you want in the right way??? How many square feet is this place again?"
> 
> There's one...


That would be my first guess, actually.

Although it would actually be phrased: "If we moved in together, we could do it whenever we feel like it. Wouldnt that be great?"

Another likely possibility: "I'm having trouble making my car payment (or keeping up with credit card payment). Could you help out just this once? Please?"


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

I was going to quit uber, but... as I am going through the process of getting a full-time job but... After this thread, I am gonna do it tomorrow night and Sat night, aiming for a win)))))))))))))


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

I wasn't going to stretch this thread by continually replying to comments. But I found @Dammit Mazzacane and @Christinebitg comments absolutely hilarious. I'm just having fun and enjoying my single life, I know this might not go anywhere with Sarah, and honestly I wouldn't want it to. These are the type of girls I only see once or I just keep in a rotation with other girls, but never a relationship. Also, I would never allow this girl to move in with me. I've never had a girl move in and never will unless we were in a VERY serious relationship.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

TRUE STORY
"Mrs. Dammit Mazzacane" moved in to my house in the first month of our relationship because we were doing a long-distance dating thing and it just seemed easier.

...and goddammit I didn't even get a threesome out of it.
https://tenor.com/view/facepalm-seriously-exasperated-gif-7304550


----------

